# Moving from South Africa to Portugal.... please help!!



## ashkd88 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi there!!


This is my first time on here, and I would appreciate if someone were able to help me with my dilemma....

I am a South African citizen and I am contemplating moving to Portugal. I have a job offer set up to start working in the summer, but I'd like to be here on a more "permanent" basis. Currently I'm here on a holiday visa. 

Things have been so difficult getting about, doing this, doing that, etc. 'cause of my citizenship..... does anyone have any information on how I can go about applying for residency and what are my chances, anything that might help!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Ash,
Hope this helps.
The residence card (Autorização de Residência) is necessary for anyone who moves to Portugal, or for anyone who is planning to stay for longer than six months. This includes those who work, the self-employed, students, those intending to live off savings, retired people and family members of any of the above.

Applications for a residency permit should be made at the regional directorate or the Delegation of the SEF in the area of residence.

* SEF Head Office
At: Rua Conselheiro José Silvestre Ribeiro 4, 1649-007 Lisbon
Tel: 217 115 000
Fax: 217 161 595


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Necessary Documents

When applying for a residency permit the following documents must be supplied:

* Application Form
* Valid passport plus one photocopy
* Two recent identical passport photos
* Proof of income / financial independence
* Consular certificate
* Proof of accommodation
* A small fee

Other documents may be necessary depending on the person's particular situation, for example a student will need proof of registration at a Portuguese institution.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Ash, have you tried going to a "loja do cidadao"? Surely they should be able to help you or lead you into the right direction. If you are in Lisbon, there is one right next to the railway station that goes from Lisbon to Sintra, it's a beautiful art nouveau buiding on the avenue that takes you to the parque eduardo VII on the left side. If you are in Cascais, I know that one has opened recently your best bet is to ask at the tourism bureau. Good luck. Does this mean that my husband will have company to watch the rugby and cricket matches when we arrive around September? Manuela


----------

